# Other > Fun and games >  Jokes and one liners part deux

## Paula

Right, the original thread was getting way too big, so I'm starting a new thread. Start filling it up with funnies, people  :):

----------


## purplefan

I used to know a boy at school called ‘Diarrhoea Dave’. He got the name because he was the only kid who could spell it.

----------

Paula (29-02-16)

----------


## purplefan

I like to play chess with old men in the park, although it’s hard to find 32 of them.

----------

S deleted (29-02-16)

----------


## purplefan

I needed a password eight characters long so I picked Snow White and the Seven Dwarves.

----------


## purplefan

The first time I met my wife, I knew she was a keeper. She was wearing massive gloves.

----------

Paula (29-02-16)

----------


## Suzi

Those are brilliant!

----------


## S deleted

I heard a great joke about amnesia but I forgot it.

----------

purplefan (29-02-16)

----------


## S deleted

I won $3 million on the lottery this weekend so I decided to donate a quarter of it to charity. Now I have $2,999,999.75.

----------

Paula (29-02-16)

----------


## S deleted

Current relationship status: Made dinner for two. Ate both.

----------


## S deleted

Rick Astley will let you borrow all of his Disney movies except one. He's never gonna give you Up.

----------

Paula (29-02-16),purplefan (29-02-16)

----------


## S deleted

It is never wise to tell a woman that her place is in the kitchen. Remember, that is where the knives are kept.

----------


## S deleted

I really need to stop blaming autocorrect and face the fact that I can't spill.

----------

purplefan (29-02-16)

----------


## purplefan

I remember once in the 1960s i was on holiday in Cornwall with John Lennon.  We got to the end of Cornwall and he said. "Imagine there's no Devon"?

----------

Paula (02-03-16)

----------


## S deleted

What do you call a fish with no eyes?

Fsh

----------

purplefan (02-03-16)

----------


## purplefan

what do you all a dinosaur with one eye? 
Do you think he sawar us.

----------


## purplefan

Louis Van Gaal the Manchester united manager is showing a new young player round old trafford. The kid is awe struck and cant believed he has just signed for them.
Louis said: " welcome to man utd the greatest club in the world, you will want for nothing here lad".
"first off you are getting £60,000 a week" the young lad reply's "that's brilliant mr Van Gaal, all i ever got at Droylesden was £20.00 a week".
Louie goes on. "Yes that's not all me lad" Sponsors want to give yo a new Aston martian DB8 and free petrol and road tax for the year". 
The young lad says: " thats amazing all i ever got at Droylesden was my bus fare home" 
"yes", speaking of that you will be moving into a club owned mansion with swimming pool and tennis court all rent free".
"WoW " said the young lad At Droylesden i was still living with my parents".
"And guess what"? said Mr.van Gaal. I am giving you your debut on Saturday against Manchester city" but don't worry if your tired because we can pull you off at half time". "blimey said they young man "all i ever got at Droylesden was an orange".

----------

S deleted (03-03-16)

----------


## purplefan

If you go camping, don't go in the countryside. 
have you noticed that when police find a dead body, its always in a tent?

----------


## purplefan

I am really very English at heart. I bought a book how to avoid dealing with your neighbours.
Unfortunately i was out when it was delivered.

----------


## purplefan

One of the worst job i had was when i was a Forensic pathologyst. I found a huge burial site of melted snowmen it was awful. Turned out it was just a field of carrots.

----------


## S deleted

The past. present and future walk into a bar.

It was tense.

----------

Pen (19-07-16)

----------


## Bereft

There's another supermarket opening just down the road from Tesco, I'm glad because as Tesco say: 'Every Lidl Helps'

That Asda be an old joke, but I like it

----------

OldMike (09-07-16),Suzi (09-07-16)

----------


## Bereft

Got myself a new thesaurus earlier today, but it's awful, I can't even find the words to describe it.

----------

Suzi (13-07-16)

----------


## Elless

.... but I don't have an 'any key' on my computer

----------


## Elless

The family that sticks together should bathe more often.

----------

Pen (19-07-16),purplefan (19-07-16)

----------


## Bereft

Not really a joke or one-liner, but a mix of humorous and frustrating. The word 'Brexit' has been going on so damned continuously that it's stuck in one of the many vacant spaces in my brain and I spent several minutes this morning trying to log into DWD with username 'Brexit' instead of 'bereft' very silly but unfortunately very true.
 :(doh):

----------


## S deleted

My definition of an intellectual is someone who can listen to the William Tell Overture without thinking of the Lone Ranger.

----------

OldMike (18-07-16),Pen (19-07-16)

----------


## S deleted

I just managed to burn 1000 colories. I forgot about the pizza in the oven.

----------

OldMike (18-07-16),Pen (19-07-16),Suzi (18-07-16)

----------


## OldMike

> My definition of an intellectual is someone who can listen to the William Tell Overture without thinking of the Lone Ranger.


I'm one the generation who will forever think of the Lone Ranger when hearing Rossini's William Tell overture.

----------


## purplefan

Have you lot tried the new whisky diet? My friend did and lost 3 weeks.

----------


## purplefan

A l girl goes to see her doctor and the doctor is examining her and the doctor says: "big Breaths now" and the girl said: YETH i know i am only Thithteen.

----------


## purplefan

What sound does a Turkey make?

"coup coup"

----------


## Pen

Thanks for these folks. Made be break into a little smile on a day when everything seems grey. 
Here is another one.

I rang BT and said "I want to report a nuisance caller"  he said "not you again!!"

----------

OldMike (19-07-16)

----------


## Pen

I watched a documentary the other night on how ships were built... Riveting

----------

OldMike (19-07-16),S deleted (19-07-16)

----------


## Pen

I have a lot of growing up to do. I realised that the other day from within my fort...

----------

OldMike (19-07-16)

----------


## Pen

What do you get if you cross a joke with a rhetorical question?

----------

OldMike (19-07-16),S deleted (19-07-16)

----------


## Pen

OK I will stop now...  :8):

----------


## Paula

Lol please don't  :O:

----------


## OldMike

Made me smile Pen.  :(happy):

----------


## Pen

I have kleptomania but when it gets bad I take something for it....

----------

OldMike (19-07-16)

----------


## S deleted

Q: Did you hear about the kidnapping at school? 
A: It's okay. He woke up.

----------


## S deleted

I was wondering why the ball kept getting bigger and bigger, and then it hit me.

----------


## OldMike

Waking up this morning was an eye-opening experience.

----------


## S deleted

Two men broke into a drugstore and stole all the Viagra. The police put out an alert to be on the lookout for the two hardened criminals.

----------

Paula (19-07-16),Pen (19-07-16)

----------


## OldMike

> Two men broke into a drugstore and stole all the Viagra. The police put out an alert to be on the lookout for the two hardened criminals.


 :(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## OldMike

I bought a vacuum cleaner six months ago and so far all it's been doing is gathering dust.

Call that a joke it totally sucks.

----------


## S deleted

Mohamed Ali was seated on the plane waiting for take off. The stewardess asked him to fasten his safety belt. Ali looked at the stewardess with a twinkle in his eye and said "Superman don't need no safety belt" "Sir" replied the stewardess,"Superman don`t need no plane"

----------


## purplefan

I was in the library the other day and i found a piece of cloth in a book. I  though: "that's a turn up for the books"

----------


## purplefan

When i die, I want to go like my father, Peacefully in his sleep. Not like his passengers Screaming and shouting.

----------


## purplefan

"Personally, I don't think there's intelligent life on other planets. Why should other planets be any different from this one?"

----------


## Pen

A recent study has found that women who carry a little extra weight live longer than the men who mention it.

----------



----------


## Pen

Just read that 4,153,237 people got married last year, not to cause any trouble but shouldn't that be an even number?

----------

OldMike (23-07-16)

----------


## Pen

I went to the bank the other day and asked the banker to check my balance, so she pushed me!

----------

OldMike (23-07-16)

----------


## purplefan

A man goes to the doctors with a sore bottom. The Doctor asks him to bend down so h can have a look. The man says: "Can you see anything doctor"? The doctor replies "Yes i can, you have a bit of lettuce stuck up your arse"
The man is shocked and says:" What can you do to help me"? The doctor said: "I'm afraid its just the tip of the iceberg".

----------

OldMike (01-08-16)

----------


## purplefan

Chris Eubank has just written a book about Ethics.
If it’s a success his next one will be about Kent.

----------

OldMike (01-08-16),S deleted (01-08-16)

----------


## purplefan

Gutted the wife has left me!
She’s took the Sky Box and all my Bob Marley records too.
No woman no Sky

----------

OldMike (01-08-16)

----------


## purplefan

Garry Glitter, Stuart hall and Rolf Harris walk into a bar in Ireland and the barman says.
Not yew tree again!

----------


## purplefan

How many Germans dose it take to change a light bulb? 
1. There very efficient, but not very funny.

----------


## purplefan

I read in the news that someone in London gets stabbed  25 times every second. Poor guy.

----------

OldMike (01-08-16)

----------


## purplefan

I went to a really emotional wedding the other day.
Even the cake was in tiers,

----------

OldMike (01-08-16)

----------


## purplefan

A man goes to the doc and says,  Doc, I can't stop singing the 'Green Green Grass of Home'. Th doc said: 'That sounds like Tom Jones syndrome'. 'Is it common?' He asked.  'It's not unusual' the doc replied.

----------


## purplefan

Why can’t you hear a pterodactyl going to the bathroom?
Because the P is silent.

----------

OldMike (04-08-16),Paula (02-08-16)

----------


## purplefan

Someone stole my mood ring today. I don't know how i feel about that.

----------

OldMike (04-08-16)

----------


## purplefan

"I say i say i say."
'Are your relatives in business?'

'Yes - in the iron and steel business'

'Oh, indeed?'

'Yes - me mother irons and me father steals'

----------


## purplefan

"I say, i say, i say"

'If I had a rabbit in a hutch, and I bought another rabbit, how many rabbits would I have?'

'Why, two, of course' 'No, ten'

'You don't know your arithmetic'

'You don't know my rabbits'

----------


## S deleted

I put an accumulator bet on 3 horses today called Sunshine, Moonlight and Good Times but they all lost. I blame it on the Bookie.

----------

purplefan (03-08-16)

----------


## purplefan

I say, i say, i say. 
I just cleaned the attic with the wife yesterday.
Dirty, filthy, covered in cobwebs. Still she is good with the kids.

----------


## purplefan

How many ears dose Captain Kirk have?
3.
right ear; left ear and his final front ear.

----------


## purplefan

How many ears dose Davy Crockett have?
3.
Right ear; left ear and a wild front ear.

----------


## purplefan

Van Gogh is sitting in a pub having a drink and his mate comes in.
"All right"? He says to van Gogh, would you like a drink"?
"No thank you" replies Van, "Ive got one ear.

----------

Suzi (06-09-16)

----------


## Flo

> Van Gogh is sitting in a pub having a drink and his mate comes in.
> "All right"? He says to van Gogh, would you like a drink"?
> "No thank you" replies Van, "Ive got one ear.


 :(rofl):

----------


## Flo

Why can't you get Aspirin in the jungle?
**Cos the parrots eat em all**...(Paracetamol??...no??...oh alright then!)

----------

OldMike (19-09-16),Suzi (07-09-16)

----------


## purplefan

Why do African Elephants have big ears? Because Noddy wont pay the ransom.

----------

OldMike (19-09-16)

----------


## purplefan

A man walks into a pet shop and asks to buy a goldfish.
"Would you like an aquarium"?
The man says: "I don't care what star sign it is"

I'll get my coat.

----------

OldMike (19-09-16)

----------


## purplefan

A woman and man are snogging each other and the woman says :"Tell me something dirty"
And the man says: "your kitchen"!

----------


## Flo

Tee Hee!!!! :(rofl):

----------


## OldMike

Nice one Purple.  :(rofl):

----------


## purplefan

Two goats are in a lane in Hollywood and they are munching on an old bit of film. One goat turns to the other and said "what did you think of that film"? The othr goat replied "it was okay, but i preferred the book"!

----------


## purplefan

Woman goes to the doctors, she is really up set, so the doctor calms he asks her what the problem is.
The woman replies; "Doctor i cant stop stealing things, it is getting out of hand. Today is stole three rolls; a book from the book shop, and a DVD recorder from marks. I'm at my whits end, please help me"!.
The doctor takes her had and says: "Dont worry mrs smith, just you take three of these tablets everyday for a week"
Mrs. Smith shakes her head and says:" But what if they don't work"? The doctor replies:"Well, could you gt me a 54 inch TV then please".

----------

OldMike (19-09-16)

----------


## purplefan

The couple who were snogging in my previous joke have now taken matters a step further and they are now on the kitchen table. The woman is getting right into the swing of things and the old bloke is grunting and puffing along. The woman suddenly says:" YES, BABY, YES! "HURT ME HURT ME".
SO the bloke says: "Your dog has just died".

I know... I'll get my coat.  :(bow):

----------


## purplefan

"I heard a rumor that Cadbury is bringing out an oriental chocolate bar. Could be a Chinese Wispa."

----------

OldMike (27-09-16)

----------


## purplefan

you know who gives kids a bad name?
posh and becks

----------


## Flo

It's 1901, and the housekeeper and maids of The Big House are going to get their annual group photo taken. They get to the photographers and housekeeper takes young mary the innocent tweeny maid under her wing. They're all sitting there, and mary says:" Why is he getting that big sheet?" "He's going to focus" HK says. An aghast mary replies: "What? all of us?!!" ......No?...maybe not then. :S:

----------

OldMike (21-10-16),Paula (20-10-16),purplefan (21-10-16),Suzi (20-10-16)

----------


## S deleted

I went to buy some camouflage trousers the other day but I couldn't find any.

----------

OldMike (21-10-16)

----------


## S deleted

Four fonts walk into a bar the barman says ''Oi - get out! We don't want your type in here''

----------

OldMike (21-10-16)

----------


## Flo

> I went to buy some camouflage trousers the other day but I couldn't find any.


 :(rofl):

----------


## Flo

> Four fonts walk into a bar the barman says ''Oi - get out! We don't want your type in here''


Where do you get them from?? :(giggle):

----------


## Flo

A beautiful white stallion walks into a bar and orders a pint of lager. The barman, with a smug grin on his face says: "We've got a Whisky named after you"....horse says: "What? Eric?!"

----------

OldMike (21-10-16),S deleted (21-10-16)

----------


## S deleted

Two aerials meet on a roof, fall in love and get married. The ceremony was crap but the reception was brilliant

----------

OldMike (21-10-16)

----------


## OldMike

A guy fell in to a vat of varnish and drowned, he had a terrible end but a beautiful finish.

----------

purplefan (21-10-16)

----------


## purplefan

Two sandwiches walk into a bar and the barman says: " sorry but we don't serve food in hear".

----------


## S deleted

Englishman Irish man and a Scottish man walk into a bar and bar tender says 'Is this a bad joke?'

----------

OldMike (22-10-16),Paula (22-10-16),selena (22-10-16)

----------


## purplefan

Thank goodness for Halloween, all of a sudden, cobwebs in my house are decorations!

----------

OldMike (03-11-16)

----------


## angeleyes

lol laughing hard :(rofl):

----------


## purplefan

I was in sainsbury's the other night looking at sausages and i came across the Jamie Oliver Brand and there is a nice photo of him on the box holding a sausage with a fork.  In the cooking instructions it says "Prick with fork". And i though they are not wrong there.

----------

OldMike (03-11-16),Suzi (03-11-16)

----------


## purplefan

Scientists have found the gene that makes people shy.
It was hiding behind another gene.

----------

OldMike (14-11-16)

----------


## purplefan

Paddy and Mick were having a chat in the local and Mick turns to Paddy and says:" Do you know Christmas falls on a Friday this year paddy?" Paddy Says: Begora, (sorry maggie) Mick i did not know that, i hope idont fall on the 13th".

----------


## purplefan

Did you hear about the Irish turkey? He is looking forward to christmas. 
i'll get my coat.

----------


## Pen

Why did Van Gogh become a painter? Because he didn't have an ear for music.

----------

OldMike (25-11-16),Paula (20-11-16)

----------


## Pen

What do you call a mixed media artist without a girlfriend? 
Homeless.

----------

OldMike (25-11-16)

----------


## Pen

What's the main difference between an electrician and a potter? 
An electrician washes his hands AFTER he has gone to the toilet, but a potter washes his hands BEFORE he goes to the toilet.

----------

OldMike (25-11-16)

----------


## Pen

What is the question most art graduates regularly ask after getting their degrees?

"Would you like to add fries to that order?"

----------

OldMike (25-11-16)

----------


## Paula

:(giggle):

----------


## purplefan

What do you call someone who hangs around musicians all day?
A Drummer.

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):  I'm still talking to an amazing drummer I met at Uni and I often throw that kind of comment at him!  :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## purplefan

What do you call a kid who doesn't believe in Santa? A rebel without a Claus.

----------


## purplefan

What do you call a line of men waiting for a haircut?

A barberqueue.

----------


## S deleted

Why did no one bid for Rudolph and Blitzen on eBay?

Cos they were two deer.

----------

purplefan (08-12-16)

----------


## purplefan

:(rofl):  you must have the same box of Christmas crackers as m stella.  :(giggle):

----------


## purplefan

What do you call a nun in a wheelchair? 

Virgin mobile.

----------


## S deleted

What did Santa say to his wife when he looked out of the window? It looks like reindeer

----------


## purplefan

I was going past this rubbish tip today and saw a flock of seagulls flying over the rubbish.
I thought, who threw them out?

----------


## S deleted

What happened when Santa went speed dating? 

He pulled a cracker

----------


## purplefan

A man limps into th doctors and stands and says: "HELLO", DOCTOR IVE GOT A SORE BUM AND I CANT SIT DOWN". The doctor said: "There is no need to shout just drop your trousers and lean over the couch and let the dog see the rabbit". SO, the guy took his trousers down and bent over. Himmmm Th doctor went."That is odd". "Whats the matter doctor"? Asked the man. "well", said the doctor you have a mince pie stuck up your arse". "A what" said the man. "A mince pie" said the doctor. "Can you give me anything for it" asked the man. "Well" said the doctor."I could give you some cream".

----------


## S deleted

What Christmas carol is sang in the desert? O camel ye faithful

----------


## S deleted

What do vampires sing on New Years Eve? Auld Fang Syne

----------

Suzi (17-12-16)

----------


## purplefan

What do the workers at sports direct get for their Christmas lunch?
About 5 minutes.

----------

S deleted (19-12-16)

----------


## purplefan

What is the best Christmas present in the world? 
A broken drum, you just can't beat it!

----------


## Tawny

While camping one night, I remember looking up at the sky, the moon was full, not a cloud in sight.  The stars twinkled brightly and every now and then a shooting star flashed by.  I could make out Jupiter and Mars, the Milky way.. As I pondered upon this wondrous sight, I thought...
Who the hell pinched my tent?

----------

S deleted (20-12-16)

----------


## S deleted

What do you give to the man who has everything for Christmas?

Penicillin

----------


## S deleted

I brought some Christmas presents online the other day and I used my donor card instead of my debit card
It cost me an arm and a leg

----------



----------


## purplefan

> What do you give to the man who has everything for Christmas?
> 
> Penicillin


 :(rofl):  best laugh today.

----------


## purplefan

I really hate them Russian dolls. There so full of themselves.

----------


## purplefan

A woman brought a very limp duck into a veterinary surgeon. As she lay
her beloved pet on the table, the vet pulled out his stethoscope and
listened to the bird's chest.
After a moment or two, the vet shook his head sadly and said, "I'm so
sorry, your pet has passed away."
The distressed owner wailed, "Are you sure?"
Yes, I'm sure. The duck is dead," he replied.
"How can you be so sure," she protested. "I mean, you haven't done any
testing on him or anything. He might just be in a coma or something."
The vet rolled his eyes, turned around and left the room. He returned a
few moments later with a black Labrador Retriever.
As the duck's owner looked on in amazement, the dog stood on his hind
legs, put his front paws on the examination table and sniffed the duck
from top to bottom. He then looked at the vet with sad eyes and shook
his head.
The vet patted the dog and took it out and returned a few moments later
with a beautiful cat. The cat jumped up on the table and also sniffed
the bird from its beak to its tail and back again. The cat sat back on
its haunches, shook its head, meowed softly, jumped down
and strolled out of the room.
The vet looked at the woman and said, "I'm sorry, but as I said, this
is most definitely, 100% certifiably, a dead duck."
Then the vet turned to his computer terminal, hit a few keys and
produced a bill, which he handed to the woman.
The duck's owner, still in shock, took the bill. "£150!" she cried.
"£150 just to tell me my duck is dead?!"
The vet shrugged. "I'm sorry. If you'd taken my word for it, the bill
would have been £20. But what with the Lab Report and the Cat Scan, well
it all adds up."

----------

OldMike (05-01-17)

----------


## Flo

An old one from school:

Don't you think it's cruel to stick pins in spiders?..well of course!
Well why isn't it cruel to sew buttons on flies??

I'm going now....

----------

OldMike (05-01-17),purplefan (02-01-17)

----------


## purplefan

An inflatable boy named Billy goes to his inflatable school to take his exam. He sits at his inflatable desk. He hadn't revised and on looking at his inflatable exam paper, he realising he could not do it he jumped up from his inflatable chair and ran towards the exit. The inflatable teacher yelled at him "Go to the inflatable headmasters office .. NOW!" "No !! I won't !!" yelled the inflatable boy and plunged his pencil into the inflatable teaches arm. He ran out of the inflatable school, plunging his pencil into the inflatable school. He ran down the inflatable road to his inflatable home and into his inflatable bedroom. Feeling so much remorse for his actions he picked up the pencil and pieced his inflatable arm. Hours later he awoke to find himself at the inflatable hospital. He opened his eyes and in the bed next to him was his inflatable teacher sitting up in bed, the teacher turned to him and said .......... "Billy.....You've let me down, You've let the school down .. But most of all ... You've let yourself down.

----------

OldMike (05-01-17)

----------


## Suzi

OMG That was not only terrible, but I think my boys are still groaning and I can't breathe for laughing at them! Thank you so much!

----------


## Paula

It was mealtime during a flight on a British Airways plane: 
"Would you like dinner?" the flight attendant asked the man seated in the front row. 
"What are my choices?" the man asked. 
"Yes or no," she replied.

A lady was picking through the frozen Chickens at a Woolworths store but she couldn't find one big enough for her family. 
She asked a passing assistant, "Do these Chickens get any bigger?" 
The assistant replied, "I'm afraid not, they're dead."

The policeman got out of his car and the teenager he stopped for speeding rolled down his window. 
"I've been waiting for you all day," the Cop said. 
The kid replied, "Well I got here as fast as I could." 
When the policeman finally stopped laughing, he sent the kid on his way without a ticket.

A teacher at a West Australian High School reminded her pupils of tomorrow's final exam. 
"Now listen to me, I won't tolerate any excuses for you not being here tomorrow. I might consider a nuclear attack, a serious personal injury, illness, or a death in your immediate family, but thats it, no other excuses whatsoever!" 
A smart- :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear: d teenager at the back of the room raised his hand and asked, "What would happen if I came in tomorrow suffering from complete and utter sexual exhaustion?" 
The entire class was reduced to laughter and sniggering.

When silence was restored, the teacher smiled at the student, shook her head and sweetly said,

"Well, I would expect you to write the exam with your other hand."

----------

magie06 (05-01-17),OldMike (05-01-17),purplefan (05-01-17),Suzi (05-01-17)

----------


## Mira

A woman walks into the kitchen and sees her man looking troubled and waving a gun around.
Oh my baby what are you doing with that gun she askes?
Where the man looks and comes to his senses. 
I was hunting decepticons he said.
The woman says: there are no decepticons baby its all in the movies.
The man starts laughing about it. The women laughs about it. The toaster laughs about it.
Then the man shoots the toaster.

----------


## purplefan

A man goes to the doctors, because he is not well. Doctor tells him to say "Ahhhh"! "Why"? asks the man. Because my cat died today said the doctor.

----------


## purplefan

"I say i say i say!; My dog has no nose"

"Really! How dose he smell"? 

"Terrible".

 :(rofl):

----------


## purplefan

A man walks into a pet shop.
"I'd Like to buy a goldfish please" said the man.

The shop keeper said "Would you like an aquarium sir"? 
The man reply's: "I don't care what star sign it is".

----------


## purplefan

happy New year everyone.  :(party): 

sorry, i suffer from premature congratulations.

----------


## purplefan

What dose a west ham united fan use as a contraceptive?
His personality.

----------



----------


## purplefan

What do you say to someone who has spent 4 years at university on a mdia study course?
"Can i have fries with that please".

----------



----------


## purplefan

I once wrote a book about poltergeists. it was so popular, it flew of the shelves.

----------



----------


## S deleted

I was in this bar at the weekend and not saying it was rough or anything but I saw a sign stating Toilets and garden. It wasn't until I got out there I realised they were the same place.

----------



----------


## AndThisTooMustPass

A skeleton walks into a bar. 
"Pint of bitter and a mop please."

----------

purplefan (03-07-17)

----------


## purplefan

What do you get when you cross a dog with a telephone?
A golden receiver.

----------

OldMike (23-08-17)

----------


## purplefan

I went to a Pretenders gig. It was a tribute act.

----------

OldMike (23-08-17),Paula (22-08-17)

----------


## purplefan

I was not very close to my father when he died. Witch was fortunate, he trod on a land mine.

----------


## ophelia

how many therapists does it take to change a lite bulb?

just 1, but it will take 9 weekly sessions. 

lol

----------

OldMike (22-11-17),S deleted (18-11-17)

----------


## ophelia

2 flies playing in a saucer

1 turns to the other one and says, we have to do better than this- next week we're supposed to be playing in the cup

----------

OldMike (22-11-17)

----------


## S deleted

What is a snowman's favorite game? 

Ice Spy

----------


## S deleted

What do the royal family play instead of musical chairs?

Game of thrones.

----------


## S deleted

Two American tourists on a street corner. Which one is a prostitute? 

The with a badge saying Idaho.

----------


## ophelia

why are 2 times 10 and 2 times 11 the same thing

because 2 times 10 is 20, and 2 times 11 is 20, too

----------


## purplefan

Filling out them university application forums can be tricky.
My friends son made 1 spelling mistake and ended up spending 3 years at the university of East Angola!

----------

OldMike (08-01-18)

----------


## TiffanyyO

> What do the royal family play instead of musical chairs?
> 
> Game of thrones.


 :(clap):  HAHAHA

----------


## smelly_steph

an american tourist visits japan

while he's their, he realises that he doesn't like japanese food

luckily, he spots an advert for an american pizza ordering service.

so he goes back to his hotel and orders a takeaway

well about half an hour later the pizza man arives and gives the man his pizza, and thee man starts sneezing

man: what did you put on this pizza?

pizza guy: what you asked for, sir, pepper only

----------

OldMike (23-04-18)

----------


## smelly_steph

A man walked up to a vending machine, put in a coin, and pressed the button labeled, "Coffee, double cream, sugar." No cup appeared. Then two nozzles went
into action, one sending forth coffee, the other, cream. 
After the proper amounts had gone down the drain where the cup should have been, the machine turned off. 

"Now that's real automation," the man exclaimed. "This thing even drinks it for you."

----------

OldMike (26-04-18)

----------


## jambuttie

I've just started reading a really good book on the history of Superglue  ……. I can't put it down

----------

Flo (08-09-18),OldMike (08-09-18),Suzi (06-09-18)

----------


## Jarre

A few one liners from teh great Stephen Wright...

How do you tell when you're out of invisible ink?

All those who believe in psychokinesis raise my hand.

I almost had a psychic girlfriend but she left me before we met.

If you were going to shoot a mime, would you use a silencer?

I know the guy who writes all those bumper stickers. He hates New York.

----------

Flo (08-09-18),magie06 (07-09-18),OldMike (08-09-18),Suzi (07-09-18)

----------


## smelly_steph

woman walks in to a vet with a goldfish.

she goes up to the vet and says, I believe my goldfish is epileptic.

so the vet looks at the fish and replies, hmm, it looks really calm to me
woman replies well, yes, maybe now, but watch what happens when I remove it from the bowl

----------

Suzi (23-12-18)

----------


## purplefan

I really hate them Russian dolls.
They're so full of themselves.

What's the difference between in-laws and outlaws?
Outlaws are wanted. 
I sat next to my doppelganger on a plane.
I was beside myself.

----------

OldMike (13-02-19),Suzi (23-12-18)

----------


## Ken Willidau

These are some of the best I have written. Hope they make you laugh.

Ill only go to elementary school reunions because those people didnt start to hate me until we were in high school.

If its any consolation to you, my sisters treat my mother like crap, so youre not the only mother whos a bitch.

I want to change jobs, but Im trapped by the golden handcuffs. It will take at least 6 months for my urine to test clean.

I feel sorry for wild animals because its like theyre always camping without beer.

Im going to have to ask you to leave. We were just informed you are a humanitarian, and my wife is afraid youre going to eat her.

Why did the bullied kid just want to live in his own virtual world? Hed rather be an e-scapegoat.

When I told my baseball coach that my 100-year-old grandmother was watching the game, and it would make her life if she could see me playing in it, he put her in and made me stand, and not sit, on the bench waving so she would.

My poor traits dont do me justice and have painted an unflattering picture of me.

Why did I feel like I was ripped off when I ordered a filet of catfish? My friend paid the same price and got 9 filets of sole.

What did the gnome make his clone into? Its elf.

I was almost the hero once when I went out looking for a lost hiker in the woods, but when I heard him yelling Im here. Im over here., in the distance, I realized he knew exactly where he was and wasnt lost, at all, so I called off the search.

Bright Spot Alert! I connected all the dots in my life and when I looked at the whole picture I ended up with the pony I always wanted but never got.

If I need a taxi to get home, I go into the nearest pizza place and order one delivery to my home for a ride there if they want my business and tell them I wont be able to order one from home if I have to spend the money to get there.

I hate it when I buy jeans with a metal-buttoned fly because the only thing quick about them is how fast they rust.

I used to be a cat burglar, but the vet bills were killing me.

I used to eat breath mints that gave me such bad gas that they doubled as room air fresheners, too.

I didnt know what to think when my drug dealer went legit, and I couldnt stop buying vacuum cleaners off him, after that.

Why are eye glasses called spectacles? Because they really are something to see.

If I live to a notable age and the reporters ask me what the secret is to my longevity, I will tell them that I killed and assumed the identity of someone 20 years older than me years ago.

How do I know I feel alienated on this planet and always have? When I walked in on my mother in the nude, once, I automatically raised my finger, lit up and started saying Hoooome..

I got sick of telling everyone my two cats were Siamese so I renamed them Changandeng and Lucky.

Theres nothing more hypocritical to me than being stopped at the door of someone whos invited me over and wanting the guest towels back when Im leaving.

I find it hard calling strangers strangers because they arent more strange than the people I know.

I joined the school cross country team, and by the time I finished the first race my whole team had graduated by the time I got back from the border.

I wore a gold wedding band out tonight to see if its true that people only want what other people have, and it is. It was gone by the time I got home.

You know youre very old when no one can even be bothered grooming you before youre going out because you have to be there today.

My generation wrecked everything, not being responsible, so you can only blame the generation before it, for letting it happen.

Its been so long since my parents gave me a pat on the back that if it happened, now, I would think Id just burp.

It totally offends me when Im watching TV, and theyre bleeping someone, because I have a filthier imagination than most people have mouths.

I know travelling isnt for me because someone always even breaks into my house every time I watch a travel show on TV and steals my luggage.

I felt vindicated when I blamed my man boobs, that people were constantly teasing me about, on eating meat being treated with hormones when they had to admit that all four of them did look like udders to them.

I think it was the egg that confused me because when I was born I chirped.

I used to blame being left-handed on looking awkward at doing everything but, you know, I look just as awkward in the mirror as a right-hander, so I guess, either way, it didnt matter.

Being dyslexic has its ups and downs. It was embarassing when I wanted a drink and walked into a bra, but not as embarassing as when I go to one with others and order a glass of milk there, too.

Now that everything in this world is a trigger to me, every time I see a picture of planet Earth I see a gun in space.

----------


## Paula



----------

magie06 (15-06-19),OldMike (21-07-19),Suzi (15-06-19)

----------


## Suzi

That made H and I laugh this morning!

----------


## ayesha

why did addelle cross the road

to say hello from the other side

----------

OldMike (21-07-19)

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## ayesha

so a woman walks in to a vet with her pet goldfish

the woman says, I believe that my goldfish has epilepsy

the vet replies, well, he looks fine to me, calm and collective (he's just swimming around the bowl like fishes are supposed too)

the woman replies oh, he may be fine now, but watch what happens when I remove him from the water

----------


## magie06

:(rofl):  :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## ayesha

a peace of string walks in to a bar.

bartender: we don't serve string

string walks out and ties himself up, then walks back in the bar

bartender: are you not the same peace of string who I just saw earlier?

string: no, I'm afraid not

----------

